# Forum 6th birthday Meet, London 15th November 2014



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

Nearly that time of year again when we have two forum birthday celebrations - we're nearly 6 years old!  I'll put up a separate thread for the Manchester Meet.

Date: Saturday, 15th November 2014 from 11:00 

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP

Nearest Tube station is Holborn.







Attending:
Northerner
Aoife
Steff
gail1?
Mark T
AnnW
grainger?
Amberzak + friend
Barb + 1

Hope to see as many of you as possible there, let me know if you plan to come along or need any more information


----------



## Aoife (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm coming!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

Aoife said:


> I'm coming!



Hurrah!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 10, 2014)

Wish I could be there but I can't make it to either location. I know those of you who do will have a blast.

Could we maybe hold one further north next year? Finances permitting, I might be able to get to Edinburgh, Glasgow or York and back in a day.


----------



## gail1 (Oct 10, 2014)

im coming even thou i will be in the midlle of decorating Cant wait to see you all again it will be good to catch up


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Wish I could be there but I can't make it to either location. I know those of you who do will have a blast.
> 
> Could we maybe hold one further north next year? Finances permitting, I might be able to get to Edinburgh, Glasgow or York and back in a day.



Well, I do hope to have Glasgow and York on the calendar next year


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

gail1 said:


> im coming even thou i will be in the midlle of decorating Cant wait to see you all again it will be good to catch up



Hurrah! Great news Gail, looking forward to seeing you again


----------



## Steff (Oct 10, 2014)

Ill be there


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

Steff said:


> Ill be there



Hurrah! Missed you last time Steff


----------



## Amberzak (Oct 11, 2014)

I might come. Depends if I can rearrange tutoring.

But if I do come it won't be until way after 11 anyway, trains are cheaper if I leave after 9.30


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Oct 11, 2014)

Sad to say I cannot easily attend any meetings in the near future, but I know you will all have a fab time ...Tintin


----------



## Aoife (Oct 11, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> I might come. Depends if I can rearrange tutoring.
> 
> But if I do come it won't be until way after 11 anyway, trains are cheaper if I leave after 9.30



Don't think time makes any difference on a saturday as it's all off peak


----------



## Amberzak (Oct 12, 2014)

Aoife said:


> Don't think time makes any difference on a saturday as it's all off peak



Oh really. Awesome.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> Oh really. Awesome.



Southern trains sometimes have cheap returns, so worth looking out for. They go to Victoria and stop at about 1000 stations en route (takes about an hour longer for me when I have caught them from Southampton). Coach fares tend to be a fraction of trains.


----------



## Amberzak (Oct 13, 2014)

I come from bognor so go into Victoria anyway. I will check.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm booked on an all-day meeting elsewhere, so can't come, but I hope it's a fab get-together! All the best


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2014)

Pine Marten said:


> I'm booked on an all-day meeting elsewhere, so can't come, but I hope it's a fab get-together! All the best



Aw, that's a shame, I would have liked to meet you


----------



## bill hopkinson (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like I am free. Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> Looks like I am free. Look forward to seeing you all.



Excellent Bill, it will be good to meet you again


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 23, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Aw, that's a shame, I would have liked to meet you



How sweet you are, Northerner  !


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd love to say I'm coming but Saturday 15th November is my 49+1 birthday. Hubby and I are going to Llandudno on 14th November for a long weekend to celebrate  my 49+1 birthday.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2014)

Enjoy your 49+1 birthday Cat   (love the term49+1)


----------



## Bloden (Oct 23, 2014)

Oooo, Llandudno. Have a lovely time, Cat! Make sure you go up onto the Great Orm - I think you can get a tram if you don't fancy the steep walk up there.


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Oooo, Llandudno. Have a lovely time, Cat! Make sure you go up onto the Great Orm - I think you can get a tram if you don't fancy the steep walk up there.



Will do, thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 23, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Enjoy your 49+1 birthday Cat   (love the term49+1)



It pains me to say 5*th


----------



## grainger (Oct 23, 2014)

Will try to make it.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2014)

grainger said:


> Will try to make it.



It will be great to see you, I hope you can come along


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 23, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I'd love to say I'm coming but Saturday 15th November is my 49+1 birthday. Hubby and I are going to Llandudno on 14th November for a long weekend to celebrate  my 49+1 birthday.



I love coincidences! I just recently had my 49+1th (well December last year!), my wife has just turned 49+1 too and we're going to be visiting Llandudno as well in the not too distant future!

Another thing about the Great Orme, there's a pre-historic copper mine up there which I think you can go around (dug out by intrepid types with antlers ..... as tools, not on their heads).

Anyway, enjoy!

Andy


----------



## Mark T (Oct 24, 2014)

We should be along as usual.


Not sure if it's worth creating a facebook event for both this and the Manchester event to see if any of those who are still on facebook want to come along.


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 24, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> I love coincidences! I just recently had my 49+1th (well December last year!), my wife has just turned 49+1 too and we're going to be visiting Llandudno as well in the not too distant future!
> 
> Another thing about the Great Orme, there's a pre-historic copper mine up there which I think you can go around (dug out by intrepid types with antlers ..... as tools, not on their heads).
> 
> ...



Thank you Andy I will


----------



## AnnW (Oct 26, 2014)

All this talk of birthdays ! It will be my 69+1 birthday in mid December 

I can see no reason at all why I can't make it this time , I shall try so hard to come


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2014)

AnnW said:


> All this talk of birthdays ! It will be my 69+1 birthday in mid December
> 
> I can see no reason at all why I can't make it this time , I shall try so hard to come



It will be lovely to meet you Ann!


----------



## AnnW (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks northerner, I really am going to try !!! Love to meet you too .


----------



## gail1 (Oct 26, 2014)

im just looking forward to the usal meeting of minds the gossip Alan with his giant needle. we nomally take over a chunk of the pub and theres always a comptition to see who has the hignest blood sugar after the dinner. meters are left out on the table and we have a good day of chatter and laughter


----------



## bill hopkinson (Oct 29, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> Looks like I am free. Look forward to seeing you all.


No, after all I have to be on an early train to Woverhampton that day. Sorry.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> No, after all I have to be on an early train to Woverhampton that day. Sorry.



That's a shame Bill, I hope to meet you again at a future event


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 30, 2014)

Just back from a bear hunt (reading to nipper) and realised somhow I haven't been here for an age, and again I'm not able to pop along seeing god daughter and her bro's naming ceremony, hope to try again next year! Stay safe peeps,  Rossi


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope you all have an EX time !  One of these years


----------



## Mark T (Nov 5, 2014)

Poking this one back up the new threads list 

Anyone else interested in coming along?  We are a friendly group - honestly


----------



## gail1 (Nov 6, 2014)

its not 100% certain i can come, have had more exspence with moving and all that entails than i first thought Will try my hardest beg borrow or steal if i have to


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2014)

gail1 said:


> its not 100% certain i can come, have had more exspence with moving and all that entails than i first thought Will try my hardest beg borrow or steal if i have to



I quite understand Gail, but I really hope you can make it, it will be great to see you again


----------



## Amberzak (Nov 7, 2014)

Just to confirm I will be popping in. Will be bringjng my best friend with me though. We are spending the day together in London.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> Just to confirm I will be popping in. Will be bringjng my best friend with me though. We are spending the day together in London.



Excellent! See you soon!


----------



## runner (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry won't be able to come - am really busy with the Christmas singing and trying to fit family visits in before Christmas.  Hope you all have a lovely meet.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

runner said:


> Sorry won't be able to come - am really busy with the Christmas singing and trying to fit family visits in before Christmas.  Hope you all have a lovely meet.



Aw, that's a shame, but I hope you have a lovely time with all that lies ahead!


----------



## Barb (Nov 10, 2014)

*Forum meet*

Hope to add two to the numbers.



Northerner said:


> Nearly that time of year again when we have two forum birthday celebrations - we're nearly 6 years old!  I'll put up a separate thread for the Manchester Meet.
> 
> Date: Saturday, 15th November 2014 from 11:00
> 
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2014)

Barb said:


> Hope to add two to the numbers.



Great! I look forward to seeing you again


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a sneaky feeling I'm gona be asked to work this haha but it will be a big fat NO


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2014)

Steff said:


> I have a sneaky feeling I'm gona be asked to work this haha but it will be a big fat NO



That's the spirit!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 10, 2014)

I work Saturdays and didn't think I'd want to come being new on here and so didn't book it off. Now I really wish I had as I'd love to meet all the people who are so caring and helpful And fun too! So I'm def gonna come along next year if it's in London again I bet you'll have a whale of a time


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> I work Saturdays and didn't think I'd want to come being new on here and so didn't book it off. Now I really wish I had as I'd love to meet all the people who are so caring and helpful And fun too! So I'm def gonna come along next year if it's in London again I bet you'll have a whale of a time



We always have one in London for the birthday, and we usually have one around the end of April in London as well  Hopefully, there will be other venues throughout 2015


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 10, 2014)

Right ile look out for them Thanks


----------



## Bloden (Nov 13, 2014)

Hope you have a fab time everyone.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Hope you have a fab time everyone.



Thank you!  

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 14, 2014)

Have fun tomorrow and take some pics


----------



## grainger (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry I don't think I'm going to make it, exhausted at the min and would just be depressing not fun. Will see how I am in morning but currently it's doubtful.

Sorry. X


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry guys as Alan already knows via fb,I'm unable to make the meet I'm afraid personal reasons x. Have a great time all


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2014)

grainger said:


> Sorry I don't think I'm going to make it, exhausted at the min and would just be depressing not fun. Will see how I am in morning but currently it's doubtful.
> 
> Sorry. X



No worries Hannah , no need to apologise. I hope you are feeling stronger soon 



Steff said:


> Sorry guys as Alan already knows via fb,I'm unable to make the meet I'm afraid personal reasons x. Have a great time all



That's a shame Steff, you will be missed - I heard they had a tanker full of Jagermeister ordered in specially  Take care my dear, I hope that things are looking up for you soon.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 14, 2014)

I hope those who can make it have a lovely time tomorrow.


----------



## Amberzak (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm really sorry. I'm going to need to do a last minute pull out. I'm still going to London tomorrow, but won't be able to come to the meet up. It's rather exciting really, but basically we have the opportunity to talk some business with someone.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> I'm really sorry. I'm going to need to do a last minute pull out. I'm still going to London tomorrow, but won't be able to come to the meet up. It's rather exciting really, but basically we have the opportunity to talk some business with someone.



Hope things go well Amberzak  Looks like I'm going to be Billy No-Mates!


----------



## Amberzak (Nov 15, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hope things go well Amberzak  Looks like I'm going to be Billy No-Mates!




Oh I'm sorry. 

Go see the poppies in Tower of London


----------



## Aoife (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm still planning on popping along, prob won't be there until about 1-1.30ish though


----------



## Mark T (Nov 15, 2014)

We are here already


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2014)

Aoife said:


> I'm still planning on popping along, prob won't be there until about 1-1.30ish though





Mark T said:


> We are here already



Nice to see you both, and Barb  (Not forgetting Liam and Harry! )


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope you had a fab time


----------



## Barb (Nov 16, 2014)

*Forum meet*



Northerner said:


> Nice to see you both, and Barb  (Not forgetting Liam and Harry! )



Good to meet up. Hope everyone had a safe journey home.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2014)

Barb said:


> Good to meet up. Hope everyone had a safe journey home.



Always a pleasure to chat with you Barb  You'll be happy to know that I checked, and there are no prawn references in my poems!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 16, 2014)

Was a bit lonely there for a while though - a shame because anyone who had come along would have got to play with lego 

Hopefully this weekends meet in Manchester has a few more people and we can tempt a few more to pop by for future meets.


----------



## Barb (Nov 17, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Always a pleasure to chat with you Barb  You'll be happy to know that I checked, and there are no prawn references in my poems!



Phew! Now I can get on with churning out more of my rubbish without fear of being sued.


----------



## grainger (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry I didn't make it. Hope it was good


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

grainger said:


> Sorry I didn't make it. Hope it was good



No problems my dear, I hope we can see you at a future meet, when you are feeling more up to it


----------



## grainger (Nov 17, 2014)

Next London or Brum one and I'll be there... when are they likely to be?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

grainger said:


> Next London or Brum one and I'll be there... when are they likely to be?



Probably April for London


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2014)

I was hoping to make this one, but anyone who has read my latest thread will know why I didn't.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> I was hoping to make this one, but anyone who has read my latest thread will know why I didn't.



Indeed Robert, sounds frightening!  Hope you are feeling well enough for the next one


----------

